# Stop the flashing



## william44 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it just me?
When on the tv guide and pressing the record button on a selected programme, (and then confirming choice) the screen seems to flash onto a full tv picture before eventually coming back to the TV guide.
Can't it just stay on the tv guide? Doesn't look very nice.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Can't remember if it was around guide, but I've seen the same, very brief switch to full screen in between two menus. I can see this becoming very annoying indeed.


----------

